# All Weather/Winter tires?



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

I own a 745i 2002 sport 19" OME, and I have read the reviews about the OEM tires. Any recommendations for rain/snow tires. I generally take my wheels off in winter. I've always had pirelli, but I want to here it from someone who used pirelli before or know the best tire for all climates.

Also, any brake pad suggestions other than orignal manufacturer's equipment?


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

I also use winter tires/rims. Currently I have 17'' Michelin X-Ice - they are OK, but not perfect.
On my old 740i Sport I used 16'' Bridgestone Blizzaks WS-50. They were amazing. If you can get these - go for it. Next time I am shopping around for winter set - it will be Blizzaks.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*TIRERACK.com*

Hello My Friends:

Check out tirerack.com "Winter package". You will do fine and as for the Blizzaks, they are very, very good.

For breaks... tirerack can hook you up too. Check the forum sub-catagories...Tirerack is one of them.

-GMAN


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

I forgot to mention that both sets I got from TireRack.

Peter


----------



## dlynch (Aug 19, 2003)

gbelton said:


> Hello My Friends:
> 
> Check out tirerack.com "Winter package". You will do fine and as for the Blizzaks, they are very, very good.
> 
> ...


Brakes 

The important thing (I think) is to get 4 good winter tires. They're all a little different. I try and figure out what gives me fits. For where I live it's ice.

so Blizzaks are good. We ran x ices last winter on our SL. Worked fine too. Parked our 850i when we had it.

Tires are cheaper than fenders!

Dave

ps I've been a ski instructor for 35 years


----------



## comokero (Jan 27, 2006)

*Comokero*

I have an 850i and put some toyo allseasons 18" on and they are great. I have been in the tire industry for 30 years and have ran Toyos on all my cars for many years had great success with them. I live in Canada where we get all kinds of weather. Toto wintwr tires have worked well for me as well.


----------



## comokero (Jan 27, 2006)

*Comokero*

I have an 850i and put some toyo allseasons 18" on and they are great. I have been in the tire industry for 30 years and have ran Toyos on all my cars for many years had great success with them. I live in Canada where we get all kinds of weather. Toyo winter tires have worked well for me as well.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

toyo t1-s and hankook w300's


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

I have Blizzak WS-50 on mine, and they are pretty good. It helps if you add some weight in the trunk too.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

dtkw said:


> I have Blizzak WS-50 on mine, and they are pretty good. It helps if you add some weight in the trunk too.


That weight is best added as bags of sand or cat litter, useful weight.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

I use a few bags of 40lbs dried dog food. But some say cat litter could be used for traction if you got stuck. But I have never been stuck with the Blizzaks on.


----------



## mekl50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*winter tires,wheeks*

What did you finally decide on winter tires? I have an 02 745i also facory 19" rims and tires and am looking over the packages from tore rack. Ia it OK to go from 19" to 17 or 18 for the wintr? Looks like reccomended tire(by consumers) is not the Michelan.:dunno:


----------

